# How bout those COWBOYS!



## orvis1

WOW! What a game! Even with getting screwed with a phantom pass int and tons of no calls for holding they boys won! WOOO HOOO! Jaws should not be allowed to be a commentator on any game the eagles play. Can someone pull him of McNabbs but!


----------



## muley_crazy

That was a great game. Tons of "O", very little "D".


----------



## buggsz24

The game was GREAT, Dallas won despite a couple of very bad calls and a few turnovers that lead to 14. 

Go BOYS


----------



## legacy

That WAS a great game......except for the Cowboys winning!


----------



## orvis1

legacy said:


> That WAS a great game......except for the Cowboys winning!


The cowyboys winning just put the cherry on top of a great game! If you don't like the cowboys it is going to be a tough year for you the will be in the news a ton. How tough is the NFC east, the toughest division in football for sure!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

orvis1 said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That WAS a great game......except for the Cowboys winning!
> 
> 
> 
> The cowyboys winning just put the cherry on top of a great game! If you don't like the cowboys it is going to be a tough year for you the will be in the news a ton. *How tough is the NFC east, the toughest division in football for sure!*
Click to expand...

Explain your opinion please.


----------



## orvis1

Treehugnhuntr said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> legacy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That WAS a great game......except for the Cowboys winning!
> 
> 
> 
> The cowyboys winning just put the cherry on top of a great game! If you don't like the cowboys it is going to be a tough year for you the will be in the news a ton. *How tough is the NFC east, the toughest division in football for sure!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain your opinion please.
Click to expand...

Not just my opinion but shared by the Monday night football crew and the ESPN pre-game crew. Lets start by the NFC east being the only division in football to get 3 of the 4 teams in the playoffs. With the worst team in the division comming in at 8-8. Plus the superbowl champion Giants came from the NFC east. Watching that game can you honestly say the eagles are not a quailty team? The only other real contender I see in NFC would be the packers and we will see what the packers are made of next weekend.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Hm.


----------



## Riverrat77

orvis1 said:


> Can someone pull him of McNabbs but!


Right after you pull Madden out of Farve's... Yes, I mispelled it on purpose. :lol:

I agree Orvis... good stuff but I forgot to DVR it so by the time I remembered, all I got was the last hour. I had to catch the final score (it got cut off) on ESPN.


----------



## legacy

Yup, it's a shame we'll be hearing so much about the Cowgirls this year. No doubt they are a decent team. I dislike the Cowgirls almost as much as I dislike the Lakers. Anyway...Go Bears!  (Yeah, they suck...but they are STILL my team)


----------



## orvis1

Riverrat77 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone pull him of McNabbs but!
> 
> 
> 
> Right after you pull Madden out of Farve's... Yes, I mispelled it on purpose. :lol:
> 
> I agree Orvis... good stuff but I forgot to DVR it so by the time I remembered, all I got was the last hour. I had to catch the final score (it got cut off) on ESPN.
Click to expand...

Funny shiz there Maddens man crush on farve is epic! Frank Callendo (sp?) does a great song making fun of him it is hillarious!


----------



## Riverrat77

orvis1 said:


> Funny shiz there Maddens man crush on farve is epic! Frank Callendo (sp?) does a great song making fun of him it is hillarious!


Speaking of Frank Calliendo (sp) I forgot to use my DVR to "recordificate" my favorite team. :lol: That guy is hilarious!!!


----------



## BIGBEAN

The Cowboy's won't be any good until the D gets put back in alice.

The best bunch of thugs money can buy, hope that new toilet bowl Jerry is building can house all of those tirds. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Go Pack Go..... :lol: POW!!! RIGHT IN THE KISSA!!

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## orvis1

3-0 is there any doubters out there that think the NFC East is not the most dominant conference in the NFL?


----------



## proutdoors

orvis1 said:


> 3-0 is there any doubters out there that think the NFC East is not the most dominant conference in the NFL?


That may very well be true, but I say Philly is the best team in that division. Yes I know Dallas eked out a win over Philly, but that was in Dallas, wait until Dallas plays in the city of brotherly love. 8) NYG seems to have as good of an offense as any team in the league, so let's not forget the champs. Washington is the weakling of the east.

On a side note, my Niners are 2-1, best thing they did was bench Smith. Thankfully he has played his last game as a Niner. He may go down as the biggest #1 draft pick ever.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Washington may be the weakling, but they still look decent. I'd take Philly as well, assuming Westbrook is ok, then again, Correll(sp?) looked pretty dang good.

Dallas has some holes and who knows when TO will blow his top, it''s a good thing Barber is around. We'll find out how much better Dallas is than Washington this week, could be dangerous for the cowgirls.


----------



## orvis1

I think philly, giants or dallas all could win the division and one of these teams will represent the NFC in the superbowl. I think Dallas or Philly are top look at what philly did to the steelers and what dallas did to green bay. I think the game in philly will be brutal and it could be for a first week bye because it is the last game of the season. I think the giants are overated they took OT to beat cinci who sucks this year. So much for the mike martz o-cordinator can't work he is making gore look like faulk and O'sullivan who couln't start in detriot (they suck) look like steve young. I think smith will wind up as a backup and someday might get another chance kitna in detriot is not getting any younger.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

orvis1 said:


> I think philly, giants or dallas all could win the division and one of these teams will represent the NFC in the superbowl. I think Dallas or Philly are top look at what philly did to the steelers and what dallas did to green bay. I think the game in philly will be brutal and it could be for a first week bye because it is the last game of the season. I think the giants are overated they took OT to beat cinci who sucks this year. So much for the mike martz o-cordinator can't work he is making gore look like faulk and O'sullivan who couln't start in detriot (they suck) look like steve young. I think smith will wind up as a backup and someday might get another chance kitna in detriot is not getting any younger.


I think Smith's NFL days are over.


----------



## proutdoors

Treehugnhuntr said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think philly, giants or dallas all could win the division and one of these teams will represent the NFC in the superbowl. I think Dallas or Philly are top look at what philly did to the steelers and what dallas did to green bay. I think the game in philly will be brutal and it could be for a first week bye because it is the last game of the season. I think the giants are overated they took OT to beat cinci who sucks this year. So much for the mike martz o-cordinator can't work he is making gore look like faulk and O'sullivan who couln't start in detriot (they suck) look like steve young. I think smith will wind up as a backup and someday might get another chance kitna in detriot is not getting any younger.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think Smith's NFL days are over*.
Click to expand...

Understatement of the day!


----------



## orvis1

Treehugnhuntr said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think philly, giants or dallas all could win the division and one of these teams will represent the NFC in the superbowl. I think Dallas or Philly are top look at what philly did to the steelers and what dallas did to green bay. I think the game in philly will be brutal and it could be for a first week bye because it is the last game of the season. I think the giants are overated they took OT to beat cinci who sucks this year. So much for the mike martz o-cordinator can't work he is making gore look like faulk and O'sullivan who couln't start in detriot (they suck) look like steve young. I think smith will wind up as a backup and someday might get another chance kitna in detriot is not getting any younger.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Smith's NFL days are over.
Click to expand...

If his shoulder is done then yes, but even ryan leaf played on a couple of other teams. Smith will land on someone's roster I could see him in the vikings, bears, or lions.


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, my Niners are 2-1, best thing they did was bench Smith. Thankfully he has played his last game as a Niner. He may go down as the biggest #1 draft pick ever.
Click to expand...

He should be thanking his torn up shoulder for a timely escape... the Niners are TERRIBLE!! Maybe he'll finally pick up with a team actually earning its place in the league. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

It really is a shame that Smith didn't have the balls to pulling a Manning when he got picked by the gay bay, if he had a single WR to throw to or a line to protect him he wouldn't have ended up being grouped up with other disappointing QB's (Detmer)

But aside from that, I have already scheduled time off to watch MY boys in the superbowl.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> It really is a shame that Smith didn't have the balls to pulling a Manning when he got picked by the gay bay, if he had a single WR to throw to or a line to protect him he wouldn't have ended up being grouped up with other disappointing QB's (Detmer)
> 
> But aside from that, I have already scheduled time off to watch MY boys in the superbowl.


Have you seen Smith's replacement's QB rating? He is in the top 5, all with basically the SAME WR's/OL. Did you know that Smith was picked FIRST in the draft, while Detmer was picked in the seventh ROUND? How you can compare the two is nonsensical. How about we compare Smith to Young? That is closer to apples to apples. Any bets on Smith being inducted into the Hall of Fame? I mean other than as the WORST pick in NFL history. :twisted:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> Have you seen Smith's replacement's QB rating? He is in the top 5, all with basically the SAME WR's/OL.


Not even close to the same team, the O coordinator has changed four times, they got better at O line, and added a running back (2006). Smith tore his shoulder in the third game of 07, the current QB is NOT just stepping into the same team smith left.



proutdoors said:


> Did you know that Smith was picked FIRST in the draft, while Detmer was picked in the seventh ROUND? How you can compare the two is nonsensical.


Let see: 
Smith: #1 draft pick 
Detmer: Heisman winner

I would think that both of these things would lead to a lot of expectations from either player.

Detmer was picked late because he was inadequate outside of his conference (yes I know you thought he was jesus after they beat an ill prepared miami), and his pathetic on field performance was proof of that.

Played on six different teams, spending most of his time as a back up or third stinger. Had a QB rating of 74 and had more interceptions than touchdowns.

Meanwhile Smith had the pleasure of being on one of the Worst teams in history (2005 9ers) and during that time he has played under four different O coaches in four years. He has also had a total of two season of playing time before a shoulder injury (thanks to the horrible O line)

You can make your judgment after he has been in a league as long as Detmer, until then Detmer is still a bigger disappointment <-- (read: not worst pick, just worst player)

The Smith to Young comparison is simple, there is no comparison. Young will go down as one of the best players (at any position) of all time, and for good reason.


----------



## martymcfly73

buggsz24 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen Smith's replacement's QB rating? He is in the top 5, all with basically the SAME WR's/OL. Did you know that Smith was picked FIRST in the draft, while Detmer was picked in the seventh ROUND? How you can compare the two is nonsensical. How about we compare Smith to Young? That is closer to apples to apples. Any bets on Smith being inducted into the Hall of Fame? I mean other than as the WORST pick in NFL history. :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> Let see:
> Smith: #1 draft pick
> Detmer: Heisman winner
> 
> I would think that both of these things would lead to a lot of expectations from either player.
> 
> Detmer was picked late because he was inadequate outside of his conference (yes I know you thought he was jesus after they beat an ill prepared miami), and his pathetic on field performance was proof of that.
> 
> Played on six different teams, spending most of his time as a back up or third stinger. Had a QB rating of 74 and had more interceptions than touchdowns.
> 
> Meanwhile Smith had the pleasure of being on one of the Worst teams in history (2005 9ers) and during that time he has played under four different O coaches in four years. He has also had a total of two season of playing time after a shoulder injury (thanks to the horrible O line)
> 
> You can make your judgment after he has been in a league as long as Detmer, until then Detmer is still a bigger disappointment.
Click to expand...

Good comparison, not!! Alex Smith should be sending monthly checks to Matt Lienhart for staying another year at USC. If there were ANY quarterback that was available in that years draft Smith wouldn't have been drafted at all. He sucked at Utah. He was a product of an Urban Myer offense, not because he had any skill. I just hope he saved some of that money he got. He'll be out of league within 2 years. On the bright side he could always go play in Canadia. :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

martymcfly73 said:


> Good comparison, not!! Alex Smith should be sending monthly checks to Matt Lienhart for staying another year at USC. If there were ANY quarterback that was available in that years draft Smith wouldn't have been drafted at all. He sucked at Utah. He was a product of an Urban Myer offense, not because he had any skill. I just hope he saved some of that money he got. He'll be out of league within 2 years. On the bright side he could always go play in Canadia. :lol:


You have a good point, the QB choices were rather thin that year. But in his defense he could have started for the Colts and not done a whole lot worse than 1-2.


----------



## martymcfly73

buggsz24 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good comparison, not!! Alex Smith should be sending monthly checks to Matt Lienhart for staying another year at USC. If there were ANY quarterback that was available in that years draft Smith wouldn't have been drafted at all. He sucked at Utah. He was a product of an Urban Myer offense, not because he had any skill. I just hope he saved some of that money he got. He'll be out of league within 2 years. On the bright side he could always go play in Canadia. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good point, the QB choices were rather thin that year. But in his defense he could have started for the Colts and not done a whole lot worse than 1-2.
Click to expand...

Hey leave the Colts out of this. They didn't do anything to you. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

No Ty Detmer went late in the draft and struggled in the NFL because of his size and arm strength. NEVER is a 7th round draft pick under as high of expectations on the NFL as the number one overall draft pick. When I went to college to wrestle, I learned real quick what I did in high school meant NOTHING in college. I dare say the same is even more ture from college to the NFL. Detmer is more akin to Scott Mitchell, who ended up with about the same amount of success. There has NEVER been a Utah player with the same success at ANY position as Young, so I shouldn't compare ANY ute to the MAN. Only Merlin from the SIXTIES has a comparable NFL career.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Scott Mitchell :rotfl: -BaHa!-


----------



## proutdoors

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Scott Mitchell :rotfl: -BaHa!-


Yet he is the BEST NFL QB Utah has produced, with not much on the horizon to hope for better results. :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77

C'mon guys.... Kevin Feterik and John Beck weren't that bad.... on second thought.....

-BaHa!-


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Your right, But Mark Wilson, Jimmie Mac and Steve young did OK. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

How many Superbowl victories do the U of U QB's have? I am talking as starters? Now, how many of them were MVP of the SB? How many are/will be in the Hall of Fame? Nuff said!

I hate to admit it, but a Cowboy is among my all time favorite players. Roger Staubach was my fav until Joe Montana and Steve Young came along. Of course I like the man *Bart* Starr as well. I was a die hard Cowboy's fan until Jones treated the Legend like a piece of dirt, that was/is unforgivable. Then when they hired Jimmy and had players like Irvin and now TO, forget about it.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

proutdoors said:


> How many Superbowl victories do the U of U QB's have? I am talking as starters? Now, how many of them were MVP of the SB? How many are/will be in the Hall of Fame? Nuff said!
> 
> I hate to admit it, but a Cowboy is among my all time favorite players. Roger Staubach was my fav until Joe Montana and Steve Young came along. Of course I like the man *Bart* Starr as well. I was a die hard Cowboy's fan until Jones treated the Legend like a piece of dirt, that was/is unforgivable. Then when they hired Jimmy and had players like Irvin and now TO, forget about it.


They are definitely a bastardized version of the Cowboys of old.


----------



## Riverrat77

Winnin bastards.


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Whining bastards.


I corrected your poor spelling. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whining bastards.
> 
> 
> 
> I corrected your poor spelling. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

It was intentional so that it was understandable by all the "good ol boys" who like the Cowboys, Nascar and anything else besides soccer. :wink: :lol:


----------



## buggsz24

Wait....what exactly do you have to whine about when your the best team in the league ?


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> Wait....what exactly do you have to whine about when your the best team in the league ?


You sound eerily similar to NE fans a year ago. How did that turn out? Don't be counting your Super Bowl win until you actually get there. Doesn't Buffalo have the same record as Dallas, maybe it can be a Bills vs Cowboys game. Go Bills! :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24

I pray for a matchup against the bills, aren't they 0-4 in superbowl appearances.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> I pray for a matchup against the bills, aren't they 0-4 in superbowl appearances.


What is the ONLY team to play in three or more Super Bowls and has won every one? Hint, it is NOT the Cowgirls. Think further west! Yeah baby!


----------



## mjschijf

Pro, are you a 49ers fan? Sorry if you already stated this. I just don't feel like sifting through the other 4 pages.


----------



## proutdoors

mjschijf said:


> Pro, are you a 49ers fan? Sorry if you already stated this. I just don't feel like sifting through the other 4 pages.


I was able to meet most of the team in 1987, during their summer camp. I have always been a Steve Young fan, so I started rooting for them then. Now that Alex Smith is gone FOREVER I can start hoping for their success again. So, yes I am a NINER fan. Although in todays environment I tend to root for individual players more than teams.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Do you remember when the kicked the Broncos asses in the superbowl? That sucked. :x


----------



## buggsz24

I can see how could like the young, rice, lott, montana 9ers, I even rooted for them when the weren't playing dallas. But how you could like the sissies from the gay bay of today is beyond me.


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro, are you a 49ers fan? Sorry if you already stated this. I just don't feel like sifting through the other 4 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to meet most of the team in 1987, during their summer camp. I have always been a Steve Young fan, so I started rooting for them then. Now that Alex Smith is gone FOREVER I can start hoping for their success again. So, yes I am a NINER fan. Although in todays environment I tend to root for individual players more than teams.
Click to expand...

Haha I'm sure you were thrilled when they drafted Smith first overall. In all fairness to Smith, I think it's still a little too early to call him a "bust". Sure, his time with the Niners is done and his season is over, but I really would not be surprised if he re-emerges with another team in a couple of years as a decent quarterback. That being said, I also won't be suprised if he doesn't emerge as a decent quarterback. I'm just saying it's a little too early to slap the definite "bust" tag on him. Here is an article off ESPN that brings up some good points: 
http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/trainingc ... id=3552257

I think the Niners have a good core of players right now. I think Frank Gore is one of the 5 best running backs in the NFL. J.T. O'Sullivan as silly as it may sound has been pretty good through 3 games, and it looks like Isaac Bruce was a good offseason acquisition. They've got an offensive coordinator in Mike Martz who knows how to run offensive schemes. They have maybe the best defensive player in the league in second year linebacker Patrick Willis. They are defnitely a much improved team from last season. I don't think they will make the playoffs this year but I could see them winning 8 games.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> I can see how could like the young, rice, lott, montana 9ers, I even rooted for them when the weren't playing dallas. But how you could like the sissies from the gay bay of today is beyond me.


This coming from someone who cheers for a team with Romo the h... at the helm, PACMAN as a leader on defense, and Terrel Owens as the leader of the defense. :roll: Classic. I could see cheering for the likes of Staubach, Dorsett, Too Tall Jones, Randy Jones, Robert Newhouse, but not the Chubby Phillips led, Jerry Jones owned crackheads. :roll: :wink:


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how could like the young, rice, lott, montana 9ers, I even rooted for them when the weren't playing dallas. But how you could like the sissies from the gay bay of today is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from someone who cheers for a team with Romo the h... at the helm, PACMAN as a leader on defense, and Terrel Owens as the leader of the defense. :roll: Classic. I could see cheering for the likes of Staubach, Dorsett, Too Tall Jones, Randy Jones, Robert Newhouse, but not the Chubby Phillips led, Jerry Jones owned crackheads. :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

I wasn't aware Terrell Owens plays defense. :wink:

Please don't me mad at me, I know what you meant.


----------



## proutdoors

mjschijf said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how could like the young, rice, lott, montana 9ers, I even rooted for them when the weren't playing dallas. But how you could like the sissies from the gay bay of today is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from someone who cheers for a team with Romo the h... at the helm, PACMAN as a leader on defense, and Terrel Owens as the leader of the defense. :roll: Classic. I could see cheering for the likes of Staubach, Dorsett, Too Tall Jones, Randy Jones, Robert Newhouse, but not the Chubby Phillips led, Jerry Jones owned crackheads. :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't aware Terrell Owens plays defense. :wink:
> 
> *Please don't me mad at me*, I know what you meant.
Click to expand...

Now we are even. :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> This coming from someone who cheers for a team with Romo the h... at the helm


Well if making millions of dollars and banging jessica simpson makes one a **** , then sign me up. Besides Romo has got to be one of the classiest, most down to earth NFL players around.

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3582934


----------



## proutdoors

As are TO and Pacman, right? :wink: 

Tom Cruise has supposedly "banged" some good looking women, but he is Clay's closet buddy. Hollyweird is full of gay men that are married.


----------



## buggsz24

Tom Cruise - Tony Romo. I'm not quite sure I can make that connection.

Seriously, you need to be less judgemental of others.

TO has some serious confidence issues as evidenced by his attention seeking behavior. The guy just wants to be loved, next time you see him you should give him a hug.

Adam Jones just has problems relating to women, who can blame him.

The Cowboys are and have always been model citizens, as I'm sure most other pro athletes are. :lol:

BTW, here's a little bit of 9er reading for you: http://49ersnews.com/charles-haley-enjoys-happy-endings This guy spent some time with the cowboys too, but we was far too classy so they sent him back to the 9ers.


----------



## proutdoors

buggsz24 said:


> Seriously, you need to be less judgemental of others.
> 
> BTW, here's a little bit of 9er reading for you: http://49ersnews.com/charles-haley-enjoys-happy-endings This guy spent some time with the cowboys too, but we was far too classy so they sent him back to the 9ers.


Seriously, you need to lighten up and see a jab when it is sent your way. :mrgreen:

I highly doubt a Crackwagon fan wants to get in a pi$$ing contest on character issues with ANY othe team short of the Bengals, but they don't have any fans. It must be a Dallas thing judging by the Mavericks. My two least favorite pro sport owners are Cuban and Jones in that order. Now the Mavs have Howard being a clown.


----------



## buggsz24

This is exactly what I hate about the internet, I say something tongue in cheek and people actually think I'm serious. I wish there were an easier way to communicate sacrasm via text.  

As a cowboys fan I'm fully aware of the bad apples on the team, but I guess thats whats makes the good guys of past and present stand out even more. 

BTW I HATE THE MAVS


----------



## orvis1

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you need to be less judgemental of others.
> 
> BTW, here's a little bit of 9er reading for you: http://49ersnews.com/charles-haley-enjoys-happy-endings This guy spent some time with the cowboys too, but we was far too classy so they sent him back to the 9ers.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, you need to lighten up and see a jab when it is sent your way. :mrgreen:
> 
> I highly doubt a Crackwagon fan wants to get in a ****$ing contest on character issues with ANY othe team short of the Bengals, but they don't have any fans. It must be a Dallas thing judging by the Mavericks. My two least favorite pro sport owners are Cuban and Jones in that order. Now the Mavs have Howard being a clown.
Click to expand...

Maybe it something in the water or something. You failed to mention tank johonson in our all star character parade. You have to admitt that TO has been much better behaved so far in his stay in dallas. I wouldn't mind being Romo for a day either..


----------



## proutdoors

How about the karma playing out for the Bungals? 0-3 thanks to an owner that has taken away all authority from the coach and put a POS back on the team, along with Mr Ocho Cinco.

I don't know if it is the water, but I can't think of a worse city for pro sports as far as ownership and players off hand. :?


----------



## mjschijf

proutdoors said:


> Now we are even. :mrgreen:


I was just testing you. And you passed. So...good job. :wink:


----------



## proutdoors

-8/- :mrgreen:


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> I don't know if it is the water, but I can't think of a worse city for pro sports as far as ownership and players off hand. :?


Easy one, Boston.

The pats - cheating coaches ad the worst NFLer around, randy moss
Boston Redsux - how can't you hate this team
Boston Celtics - Larry legend is gone, replaced with classless thugs Pierce, brown, cassell and pollard


----------



## proutdoors

Randy Moss, Terrel Owens, Chad Johnson are sixes on being the biggest buffoon in the NFL. I would root for the Celtics over the Mavs every time. And I certainly would cheer for the Pats over the cowpokes!


----------

